# Problems with hydraulics on Farm Pro 24/20



## RunningLate (May 18, 2013)

I have a 2003 Farm Pro 24/20. 2wd. Bearings went out on accessory drive, replaced them. Hydraulic pump shaft chewed up. Replaced hydraulic pump with a new one. Now developing air in hydraulic reservoir tank. Foaming and pushing fluid out fill vent cap at high RPMs. Replaced O ring on intake side of pump, checked filter and cleaned sock. Checked solid steel line, no leaks. Could this be the devertor valve bad, or 3 point control valve? Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks Running Late


----------

